# Deathnote: L Ryuzaki



## Glacedon (Aug 11, 2009)

Any of you guys know what deathnote is? If so come here and talk about it, and if not learn what it is here, mkay just enjoy.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought that **Death Note* was a pretty good series. Even when the whole "big evil Light scheme" thing started getting massively out of hand, it was still a nice bit of semi-Gothic melodrama.


----------



## turbler (Aug 13, 2009)

uhhh, whats Deathnote? please and thank you in advance :)


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 13, 2009)

turbler said:


> uhhh, whats Deathnote? please and thank you in advance :)


Firstly, it's two seperate words: "Death Note". You wouldn't call this website Caveofdragonflies, would you?

Secondly, here's the wiki article. To summarise, Death Note is a manga/anime series revolving around a teenage boy who receives a magical notebook that kills people.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ah, I'm actually re-reading the manga again. At volume 10 right now.
I've never watched the entire anime, though. I got to around the time they switched opening songs (I really don't like the 2nd opening song, though the 1st was good) before resorting to the manga. I don't like low-quality videos like that of which you find on YouTube, and I was too lazy to download the series.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it's a pretty good series. The fandom can get a bit ridiculous, though.

I've seen the entire anime; Big Spoiler Thing was disappointing but not enough to warrant giving up on the series for me. I actually liked the majority of the characters that showed up in the later half of the series, and the ending itself. I seem to prefer the earlier episodes, though.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 21, 2009)

Matsudaaaaaaa~

Like that. 

The anime is supposed to be pretty good, but I've never watched it. I did finish the first arc of the manga though, and a bit of the second arc as well as the last volume. It was pretty interesting, although Light was getting way out of hand at the end.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 21, 2009)

When I see people try to be intimidating by saying 'I'll put you name in my Deathnote' or something like that I choke laughing.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 21, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> When I see people try to be intimidating by saying 'I'll put you name in my Deathnote' or something like that I choke laughing.


People actually do that? I thought it was just an urban myth from America. xD


----------



## spaekle (Aug 21, 2009)

There are actually kids who have gotten suspended and the like for making fake "Death Notes" and writing their classmates' names in them. I can understand why, seeing as how that could easily be misconstrued as a hit list, but it'd be pretty damn silly if they were just roleplaying or something. :P 

Then there apparently used to be this site called "Death Note Online" or something where people could write their own entries for public viewing. Edit: hey, I found it.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 22, 2009)

Zac Effron? What.


----------



## Butterfree (Aug 23, 2009)

Death Note is entertainment. Thus, moved.

I need to read/watch it sometime; it sounds somewhat like my kind of thing from the little I've heard.

Amusingly, I really do think Zac Efron looks one hell of a lot like Light. If he'd just put up that dark emotionless expression, he'd be perfect lookwise.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 23, 2009)

(there's a death note fanclub, op)

haha i love death note. so much. but i hate zac effron... although he does look like light. :|


----------



## Seritinajii (Sep 1, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> Amusingly, I really do think Zac Efron looks one hell of a lot like Light. If he'd just put up that dark emotionless expression, he'd be perfect lookwise.


....

Now that you suggest that... WOW.

Wow. Apparently he's actually playing Light in an American Death Note movie. o___o


----------

